# Career Change Resistance



## TC66 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone have to deal with major family resistance while trying to get into LE? 
if so, how did you remain focused with the effort?

i mean, we're talking future custody threats ....when i eventually get away from this person. yeah that one surfaced today... this is becoming ridiculous.
i have a training class to go to tonight with these types of comments lingering..
If i can't be fully focused this change will not take place.
I'm 41..time is not exactly on my side here....

re.sis.tance - A force that tends to oppose or retard motion.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i think having a steady income and benefits will provide more for your kids than an ex's opinion of your new occupation.

( if i'm reading this right )


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

TC66 said:


> Anyone have to deal with major family resistance while trying to get into LE?
> if so, how did you remain focused with the effort?
> 
> i mean, we're talking future custody threats ....when i eventually get away from this person. yeah that one surfaced today... this is becoming ridiculous.
> ...


Some police departments will shy away from hiring someone will domestic resistance. I have been asked on many police applications If there is anyone in your family not supportive to your career as a Police Officer!


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

My family is all Firefighters...how do you think they took the news?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

FedLawMan4525 said:


> My family is all Firefighters...how do you think they took the news?


Your a trader in their eyes LOL!!!! Keep away from the grill when attending family cookouts!


----------

